# 1 day or 2 ....................



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

AKC trial is coming around here next month & not sure if I should enter 1 day or 2 ? Will I kick myself if I only do 1 day ?

I have only entered 1 trial so far & it was NADAC. Never have done AKC & worried some about it being more strict !









Sable isn't great at weaves (fighting this) & AKC has this in with their jumpers !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would do both days....... even if you enter FAST, that's just 3 runs each day.

As far as the weavepoles go, they are there but only 6. And you just have to get thru them, there are no calls for refusals or anything so you just lose time.

If you go to have fun with your dog, and to continue with the training and working with your dog in a trial environment as the goal for the day, then is will ONLY be a good 2 days. Furthering your agility in any of the venues you choose to run in.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I say go for it! Enter both days and enter early. The pressure of an upcoming trial is a great way to motivate yourself to work on weaves every day.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess it is up to you if you feel like sitting around all day? Maybe you can offer to help while you are not running?

I myself, have never done 2 days in a row. To me it is just tiring period. AKC trials are huge and I have gone to trials where I had to be there at 7am and didn't get to leave till 7pm. 12 hours to me is a little too much, specially being single and having other dogs in the house waiting.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9I guess it is up to you if you feel like sitting around all day? Maybe you can offer to help while you are not running?
> 
> I myself, have never done 2 days in a row. To me it is just tiring period. AKC trials are huge and I have gone to trials where I had to be there at 7am and didn't get to leave till 7pm. 12 hours to me is a little too much, specially being single and having other dogs in the house waiting.



I do agree, gets to ya somewhat ! 

My 1st trial (NADAC) was there for 2 days, fun, but does get tiring.

This AKC trial coming up is a 3 day trial ! Entries are to be in by Mar. 31 so, not going to get in early....................


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I guess it is up to you if you feel like sitting around all day? *Maybe you can offer to help while you are not running? *


VOLUNTEER!!!!! That's the only way any of these trials run at all. You usually get free food and free drinks. You learn WAY more about courses and handling cause you get to really watch so many runs in a row and see what works (and doesn't) and can attempt to figure out why (or why not) and what you would do on the same course (or NOT do!). 

I've met so many wonderful people at trials, and mostly thru volunteering. Makes my day fly by (did I mention the free food and in the summer all that free COLD WATER is also something I love love love!!!).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would say also it depends on how close to the trial site you are)

I have entered 4 day trials (akc) back in the day ), that were 1.5 hours from home one way,,tiring, but loads of fun, good people, hanging out with your best dog buddy, and definately volunteer!!!

Even tho I haven't gotten back into competition for a few years, I most likely would NOT be doing 4 straight days of akc like that again) Maybe it's me, but as the years go by, it seems like AKC trials get slower and slower,,,Nadac, CPE, can offer 5 runs a day and not take as long as an akc trial where 2-3 runs are offered..

Alotta down time in AKC,,but it can be filled up )


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I do AKC trials and I've done up to 4 days. I have a lot of fun, enjoy watching and learning from others and I do some kind of helper work. this can be a plus because you get free food so you dont have to buy any.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, sent in form today, was due by Mar. 31 !

Anyway, this is our 1st yr of trials. It's a 3 day AKC trial coming up & I live about 10-15 mins from the place it's being held. I know I should have done more than 1 day probably, but NEVER have done a AKC trial (worry more strict than NADAC) & also Sable is NOT great at weaves yet.

Since weaves is a issue, I thought give AKC a chance, but only do 1 day since their jumpers course has weaves & probably won't do very good so, just take a 1 day money loss instead of 3.









Probably the wrong way to look at it.









She has never been on a teeter & having a hard time with her on the dog walk, she's scared. Will do jumps, table, tire, A-frame, & tunnels with no problem. So, limited there in what courses we can run with both AKC & NADAC.

I have no clue on all this class info on the form & so confusing.







Need trainer to tell me what I need to circle etc. 

I have to figure all this stuff out + rules, how to earn legs, etc.............


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

akc is pretty easy to figure out class/leg wise,,easier than some of the other venues anyhow..

Even tho you entered only one day,,I highly encourage you to go hang out with your pooch on the days you didn't enter since it's so close,,just for the atmosphere ))


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Jen... I just did a one day of an AKC trial as our first trail with my border collie... he has had some fear issues so it was great just to do enough to have fun and be relaxed... and see where we need to focus our training. The good part about novice weaves is you just have to finish them, if the dog pops out just start again where they popped out. We didnt Q but I was just as proud of my guy cause we were successful in all the areas I was concerned about. Just relax and enjoy. I also agree with Diane's comment about going just to socialize/soak in the athmosphere without the pressure of competing. Am taking my GSD youngster tomorrow to just watch for a little bit.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsOk, sent in form today, was due by Mar. 31 !


Just want to help you out a bit with your entries. With AKC trials, you can't go by the closing date and be guaranteed to get in. Many trials fill much earlier and some can have extensive wait lists. AKC uses either first received or random draw. First received means just that, first entries received on the opening date get in until it's filled. Random draw means they hold a drawing on a specific date to determine who gets in. So if it's first received you want to get your entry there on the day it opens - people even overnight their entries to be sure they get there on the right date. And if it's random draw, you want to get it there before the date of the draw (the draw is normally weeks before the closing date). It also helps to know which trials and facilities tend to fill. In my area, the indoor trials on soccer turf usually fill right away and have lengthy waitlists. I once was 83rd on a waitlist with a random draw trial! And outdoor trials around here usually don't fill.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=723&ParentCat=225

Jen, here is a little booklet from Clean Run that explains how to fill out the forms and what all the rules are and what you need to do to enter a trial. Since my instructor never splained that to me, I found it very helpful... maybe you and a classmate can split the cost. I still look at it from time to time cause it has all the judges signals and rules about faults etc in it for several different venues and I lend it out to new folks. Or you can go to the AKC website and download the agility rule book. This one is easier reading


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks much guys for the tips, info, & links ! Just seems like a ton of confusing info at times...........

Want to do the trials, but do fear them still b/c of the info & rules, so green with all of this & makes your head spin.

Thanks again........

Oh btw, can you take your dog there to hangout if your not entered that day ? Thought I heard trainer say, no dogs allowed that's not entered. I was going to take over my boy Storm to watch maybe on my off day.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Jen... I worried about it too...and then just went out and tried it. Lots of people will help you through your novice first time... just let people know you are new and ask lots of questions. Just remember, everyone had a "first time".

it is a "depends" answer to your last question. Most of our trials in SoCalifornia are outdoors in parks and the public come by with their dogs. The rule book says no dogs that arent entered but as long as the dogs and people are well behaved and esp if you tell folks you are trying to get ready to start competing most of the time I havent seen anyone care. But there are a couple shows in more formal areas (like buildings or big arenas) where I have seen those restrictions upheld. Not so sure in Ohio.. prob you are still in indoor trials and I am not as familiar with that situation. You just need to use common sense/courtesy and be very careful keeping your eye on your dog, dont let your dog barge up to other dogs, dont be too rambuncitous by the ring or use loud toys when other dogs are running. I take a chair and a crate or a blanket and sit a bit away from the action with a quiet (non squeaky) toy and treats and let the dog observe and also try to play alittle with the dog to see if you can keep her attention around all the other dogs. Then if all is going well you can move a bit closer... if she gets too overexcited move back further away. If you know someone competing ask if you can bring your crate to where they set up and sit with your dog in its crate and reward quiet relaxed behavior for 1/2 an hour. I also highly recommend volunteering to work at a trial for a 1/2 or full day as a way for you to get to see the action, ask questions, take some of the scariness out of your first time. You can often "earn" dollars off a future trial or club event/class... and its alot of fun, you meet a bunch of nice people, and get lots of good insights. Unless you have somewhere safe to crate your dog, I wouldnt take him the first time you volunteer until you are comfortable with the routine. 

One other note, you might want to check out NADAC or CPE in your area in addition to AKC... their beginning levels are much simpler and you dont have to have all your skills (like no teeter). NADAC has a tunnels only class, for example. It is a less stressful way to start and they are all about fun and dog safety. I am doing my first CPE trial next month just to try it out.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Whoops, sorry I see you have done NADAC per earlier posts


----------

